# Grinding nails?



## Tollerowner (Jul 5, 2011)

My toller is 14 and has never had her nails trimmed, but she is a bit less active now and they are starting to grow longer.

1) How long is too long? I mean, they are longer then they have been, but I don't know if they are too long. Any websites show "too long"?

2) Many people here recommend a dremel. Any strong dissent to that? Cashier at Petco looked at the grinder and told me most people use clippers. Hmmm.

We still go for daily 2 mile walks, which is all we ever did, but perhaps she doesn't move around as much as she used to otherwise.


----------



## Kathyy (Jun 15, 2008)

It is extremely important to keep older dog's nails in good condition. Long nails force the feet into uncomfortable positions. Here is Susan Garrett's blog post on this.
http://susangarrettdogagility.com/2013/08/cutting-your-dogs-nails-how-important-is-it-really/

Sassy's dew claws grew long as she aged because she wasn't running. She was not happy about them needing to be ground so you may be in for some heavy duty conditioning to getting nails trimmed with your oldster. She was okay with the 16 nails that had always needed to be trimmed, but sure didn't like having just 2 more done! If you grind then you are less likely to quick the nail and you can easily grind back around the quick. I tried to clip little divots the way shown on that link I posted but am not able to do it even with brand new good quality clippers.

I think the Petco clerk saw a lot more clippers getting purchased. Whether they are used or not is another matter!


----------



## wvasko (Dec 15, 2007)

I used clippers for 45 years and 3 years ago switched to a Dremel cause Pierce's previous jerk owner must have not started him properly with a clippers. I used Zuke's treats cause Pierce thinks they are actually better than bubble gum. Grind a nail and he gets a treat grind another nail and another treat. He now gets a treat for each foot done. 

Forget the Petco clerk, like anything else with dogs you have to try different stuff to see if it works with your dog. You may try the Dremel and not like it, the good news is if he likes it, with the Dremel you will not cut the quick causing pain/blood etc.


----------



## Hector4 (Sep 16, 2013)

I like clippers. I only like red handled millers forge clippers. I must have at least 8 pairs of clippers. None of the them feel or work right in my hands. I have large - med dog nails, but the red millers forge are the best for me. 

People that are OCD about their dog's nails are going to say clicking on the floor is too long. In my opinion, dogs need their nails for traction. I'm going to say overly long nails are nails that twist the toes when the dog is standing. Long nails are nails that push up into the toes when the dog is standing. You want to aim for nails that sit flush or a bit off the ground when the dog is standing. OCD nail people are going to aim for no clicking when the dog walks around. 

Do you have pictures of your dog's nails when she is standing and sitting?

Here are pictures of my old female that never had her nails cut until I got her. She has always been an outside dog, but chained up on grassy areas. She is definitely a challenge and still a work in progress. 

These nails are way too long:















Here are some visuals on what to look for when you are cutting nails. I only have pictures of black nails because all my dogs have black nails. With my female, I can only do one cut. Usually I will do what's called the alternate cut line where you cut under the nail and then cut a sliver off the top and the sides to expose more of the quick.



























Here's how her nails look now. No more curved tip and no more twisting toes when standing. I can't cut the nails any shorter as they are as short as they can go for now. 















A dremel is nice, but I still prefer clippers. A dremel can shave the nail back to where it would be difficult to do with clippers. When introducing the clippers or dremel, you should go through a desensitization period to condition the dog to be okay with either tools.


----------



## Hector4 (Sep 16, 2013)

Continued...lol

Here's a nail that's cut with clippers and then dremeled. You can see the difference from the undone ones.









One more note on dremels. You can cause pain and blood if you are not careful. If you grind on too fast of a speed or grind in one spot for too long, you will cause friction and friction causes some dogs to react especially if you are near the quick (blood vessel). If you do dremel into the blood vessel, you will see droplets of blood come out. Some dogs are sensitive and will yelp or panic even when they have not been quicked. Take the time to counter condition the dog if she is uncomfortable, but she might not even be bothered by it at all.


----------



## Kathyy (Jun 15, 2008)

I could see Sassy's toes twisting when nails were a lot shorter than your dog's nails. She always did have nails clicking though. Ginger is the opposite, her nails stick straight out and will get nearly as sharp as cat claws, so odd.


----------



## Hector4 (Sep 16, 2013)

Kathyy said:


> I could see Sassy's toes twisting when nails were a lot shorter than your dog's nails. She always did have nails clicking though. Ginger is the opposite, her nails stick straight out and will get nearly as sharp as cat claws, so odd.


The type of foot also matters. I know an english mastiff's nails I cut one time were 3x the length of my dog's after I was done, but because the nails stuck out parallel to the ground, it didn't click. I was shocked. I also believe that some dog nails are going to click no matter how short you try to get it. My mastiff's nails are pretty short, but they will click after a week.


----------



## Hector4 (Sep 16, 2013)

To add:

Here's a good website that provides tips and visuals on how to use a dremel. It also has a pic of long nails.

http://italiangreyhound.org/pages/205nails.html

Here's a website http://www.godsc.com/animal-info/dogs/ (scroll halfway down to nails) showing long and overgrown nails:

too long

http://www.godsc.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/09/Sabels-nails.jpg
http://www.godsc.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/12/Dogs-Nails.jpg

overgrown
http://www.godsc.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/09/A-dog-with-heavily-overgrown-nails-p1.jpg


----------



## SamiSaysRawr (May 26, 2012)

I use the furminator nail grinder with Rosie as it's the only way anyone, including the vet can get it done whatsoever. Otherwise she freaks out and literally screams about the clippers. I'd rather use the grinder than scare her more with the clippers by quicking her.


----------



## JeJo (Jul 29, 2013)

I unexpectedly found myself caring for a senior lab for a week and the condition of her nails were very much like the photo of those overgrown in your last link, Hector. After slowly introducing the sweetheart of a dog to my dremel, I had her nails ground down to an acceptable length within the week, taking a bit off every other day. 

As to getting the nails to stop clicking on the floor, I agree, it can depend on the shape of the dog's paw. My own labradog, Kayla, has more of a compact shaped foot with more arched toes causing the nails to curve somewhat downward as opposed to flat feet where the nails are parallel to the floor. I have yet to completely silence her step on hard flooring (which bothers neither of us). They currently make more of a *tuck* *tuck* sound, though, as opposed to a *clickety-clack* sound from her early days with us.


----------



## Hector4 (Sep 16, 2013)

JeJo said:


> I unexpectedly found myself caring for a senior lab for a week and the condition of her nails were very much like the photo of those overgrown in your last link, Hector. After slowly introducing the sweetheart of a dog to my dremel, I had her nails ground down to an acceptable length within the week, taking a bit off every other day.
> 
> As to getting the nails to stop clicking on the floor, I agree, it can depend on the shape of the dog's paw. My own labradog, Kayla, has more of a compact shaped foot with more arched toes causing the nails to curve somewhat downward as opposed to flat feet where the nails are parallel to the floor. I have yet to completely silence her step on hard flooring (which bothers neither of us). They currently make more of a *tuck* *tuck* sound, though, as opposed to a *clickety-clack* sound from her early days with us.


At least you'll know if she's getting herself into trouble or not lol. Glad you could help the senior. Perhaps you can educate the owners a bit on nails and trimming.


----------



## Hector4 (Sep 16, 2013)

SamiSaysRawr said:


> I use the furminator nail grinder with Rosie as it's the only way anyone, including the vet can get it done whatsoever. Otherwise she freaks out and literally screams about the clippers. I'd rather use the grinder than scare her more with the clippers by quicking her.


Whatever works to get the job done.


----------



## Damon'sMom (Aug 2, 2011)

I use a Dremel and love it. If the nails can touch the ground they are too long. If the dog has white nails I trim back until no white (or VERY little) is showing.


----------



## ireth0 (Feb 11, 2013)

We grind Luna's nails and I am much more comfortable with that than using clippers. She doesn't seem to mind it at all. Of course, use good judgement about the speed of the dremel and the attachment.


----------



## luv mi pets (Feb 5, 2012)

I use the grinder on all my dogs. I personally like the nails after a dremel compared to nail clippers. One time when I was having a dremel party on my dogs, the cat kept trying to get in the way. I dremeled his nails too. Silly cat always starving for affection that even dremeling his nails did not bother him because I was touching him.


----------



## dextermax (Feb 2, 2015)

I'll have to try the Dremmel but as of now i stick to the clippers. Max is a sheltie/terrier and has crazy nails that need frequent maintenance; they seem to grow inches overnight. He hates anyone coming near him with clippers but it has to be done.


----------



## ForTheLoveOfDogs (Jun 3, 2007)

Despite very frequent nail trimmings since puppy hood, I was unable to get Kairi's nails to not click on the floor. She is definitely more hare footed. 

I have been grinding now instead for the past few months. I grind them every 2-3 days to shave away any new length that pops up. I grind them as short as they can go. Day 1, barely clicking. Day 2, nails are lightly clicking. Day 3, average clicking amounts. I'm still not convinced there's a such thing as non-click nails with some dogs. 

I'd also like to throw in that grinding is definitely more time consuming. It does make for the shortest possible nail though.


----------



## noahwhite (Dec 10, 2014)

As pets grow old they become less active and long nails definetly give problem to walk as well. I have a 9 year old Rotweiler and whenever I took him for grooming or Dog wash I always ask them to cut his nails to short so that he could walk comfortably.

So make sure you will do her/his nails properly.


----------



## Kyllobernese (Feb 5, 2008)

I bought a Dremmel but have yet to use it. My little dogs are fine with the clippers but Kris does not like her nails done. However, I finally found a way to do them which is to have her standing and do them like you clean a horse's hoof out and she is the one I got the Dremmel for.
I really do not like the look of some of the Dobermans nails I see pictures of as they are so short. I think a lot of dogs, it really depends on the shape of their feet. Susie is almost eleven years old and I have just recently had to clip her nails for the first time as she just never seemed to need trimming before now and I have always checked her regularly.


----------

